# שלעצמו/כשלעצמו



## solysombra

שורה תחתונה: הבן שלי אומר שאומרים "שלעצו", שאין דבר כזה "כשלעצמו", ואני חושבת שאומרים "כשלעצמו" . אבל אני לא יודעת על מה לבסס את זה. ובכלל, מה זה ה"כשלעצמו" הזה, זה תרגמום של משהו? או איך הגענו למילה כזאת? ייי

תודה לכולם

נ.ב: בגוגל מופיע הרבה יותר פעמים "כשלעצמו", אבל זה לא מקדם אותי... ייי​


----------



## amikama

שתיהן נכונות, אבל המשמעות שלהן שונה.

שלעצמו = לעצמו + ש' הזיקה
למשל: הוא אמר שלעצמו הפרס לא מגיע אלא לאחרים. (=הוא אמר שהפרס לא מגיע לעצמו אלא לאחרים.)

כשלעצמו = עומד בפני עצמו (בספרדית - en sí)
דוגמא: הידע כשלעצמו אינו מביא להבנה. (כלומר, הידע בלבד אינו מביא להבנה).

(לדעתי, "שלעצמו" במשמעות של "כשלעצמו" זו טעות.)

מקווה שעכשיו ברור


----------



## origumi

amikama said:


> כשלעצמו = עומד בפני עצמו (בספרדית - en sí)


 
ובלטינית in se או per se


----------



## Nirshamay

amikama said:


> שתיהן נכונות, אבל המשמעות שלהן שונה.
> 
> שלעצמו = לעצמו + ש' הזיקה
> למשל: הוא אמר שלעצמו הפרס לא מגיע אלא לאחרים. (=הוא אמר שהפרס לא מגיע לעצמו אלא לאחרים.)
> _אני היחיד שהמשפט הזה נשמע לו ממש רע?_
> 
> _אני בספק אם תמצא מישהו שמדבר כך, נשמע מאולץ משהו._
> 
> כשלעצמו = עומד בפני עצמו (בספרדית - en sí)
> דוגמא: הידע כשלעצמו אינו מביא להבנה. (כלומר, הידע בלבד אינו מביא להבנה).
> 
> (לדעתי, "שלעצמו" במשמעות של "כשלעצמו" זו טעות.)
> 
> מקווה שעכשיו ברור ​​



_אני חייב להודות שכל חיי חשבתי שהמילה "שלעצמו" לא קיימת בעברית,_

_אבל לאחר חיפוש קצר במורפיקס גיליתי שהיא אכן קיימת, למרות שאני לא יודע מהי מידת האמינות_

_של המילון הזה._​


----------



## solysombra

תודה רבה, ייי 
amikama , origumi 
עזרתם לי מאוד. ייי​ 
ניר, למה שהמילה 'שלעצמו' לא תהיה קיימת? ייי
זה כמו להגיד שהמילה 'שלמילה' לא קיימת.ייי​ 
לוקחים מילה, מוסיפים ל': לעצמו, ומוסיפים ש': שלעצמו. ייי​ 
מורפיקס לא מביא תרגום של 'שלעצמו', אלא של המילה שמופיעה שם: עצם.ייי​


----------



## amikama

nirshamay said:


> _אני היחיד שהמשפט הזה נשמע לו ממש רע?_
> 
> _אני בספק אם תמצא מישהו שמדבר כך, נשמע מאולץ משהו._​


לא, אתה לא היחיד  לא הצלחתי לחשוב על ניסוח מוצלח יותר (או לפחות פחות מאולץ). אבל אני מקווה שהמשפט הזה מבהיר את השימוש ב"שלעצמו" ומדוע אין לו אותה משמעות כמו ל"כשלעצמו".


----------



## Nirshamay

solysombra said:


> תודה רבה, ייי
> 
> amikama , origumi
> עזרתם לי מאוד. ייי​
> ניר, למה שהמילה 'שלעצמו' לא תהיה קיימת? ייי
> זה כמו להגיד שהמילה 'שלמילה' לא קיימת.ייי​
> לוקחים מילה, מוסיפים ל': לעצמו, ומוסיפים ש': שלעצמו. ייי​
> 
> מורפיקס לא מביא תרגום של 'שלעצמו', אלא של המילה שמופיעה שם: עצם.ייי​


 
כוונת המשורר הייתה שרבים משתמשים במילה "שלעצמו" במשמעות "כשלעצמו" - מה שלא נכון כלל. אין ספק שאפשר לקחת את המילה "לעצמו" ולהוסיף לה את התחילית "ש"..למרות שלי אישית לא יצא לפגוש ביותר מידי מקרים כאלה, מהסיבה שתמיד תהיה אופציה טובה יותר ע"י שימוש במילה אחרת או ארגון אחר של המשפט.. ואכן, ראיתי שטעיתי עם המילון, מה שעוד יותר מחזק את מה שרצית להגיע אליו, לא?

יום טוב,​


----------



## bat777

רציתי להעיר לגבי התופעה של מחיקת ה-כ' לפני ש'.
שמתי לב לכך כבר לפני מס' שנים אצל הילדים שלי ונראה לי שמדובר בתהליך של שינוי בשפה.​ 
דוגמאות נוספות הן:
"לא נגעתי בכלום. זה היה ככה שבאתי" (במקום *כ*שבאתי)
"שהייתי קטנה..." (במקום *כ*שהייתי)​ 
אני מניחה שמדובר פשוט בתהליך פונולוגי של פישוט צרור עיצורים ע"י מחיקת אחד מהם.​ 
אשמח לשמוע את דעתכם בנידון​


----------



## amikama

כן, גם אני שמתי לב לתופעה הזו. לי אישית זה קצת מפריע, אבל אולי זה מפני שאני כבר זקן


----------



## solysombra

amikama said:


> כן, גם אני שמתי לב לתופעה הזו. לי אישית זה קצת מפריע, אבל אולי זה מפני שאני כבר זקן


 
יכול להיות שהנטייה הזאת היא זאת כשהביאה... לא, סתם... היא זאת שהביאה את הבן שלי לחשוב שאומרים "שלעצמו". ייי​


----------

